# Maltese rescues



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of maltese rescues in case anyone is looking in this area 

Available Yorkies


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're so cute. Sad that the owner/breeder maybe? Got rid of them because of the "hoohas" technical term....didn't descend..
They're so precious and the names are really cute.
I hope they get a furever home for christmas.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> They're so cute. Sad that the owner/breeder maybe? Got rid of them because of the "hoohas" technical term....didn't descend..
> They're so precious and the names are really cute.
> I hope they get a furever home for christmas.


yeah I was thinking the same thing  I just hope they find a good home - just hate seeing these little ones in rescues 

I posted a pic of my kids on facebook and a friend from high school is looking for a york to rescue - woo hoo so you never know when you can help save a little one from a rescue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I'm crazy about Wesley. And cryptorchidism (undescended testicles) was what Tyler had so he/I can relate. Wish I could get another. I'd be snapping that little boy up. :wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

They are so cute!:wub: What ethical, reputable show breeder would turn two pup into rescue because the family jewels didn't shine? I don't think much of whoever they are. :angry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was so shocked to read that the breeder turned them in because they couldn't be shown. :w00t: I'm just having a lot of trouble with that one. If a breeder that shows had them wouldn't they just sell them as pets? I'd love to know the rest of this story because I do believe there's more. Poor little guys but I'm betting they'll go fast.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are SO adorable! Funny thing - I JUST saw Wesley and Finley on Petfinder myself. I often browse Petfinder and was doing so this morning when I came across these two. I fell in love with them too and was also wondering what kind of "show" breeder would give these two up?? I mean, why not place them as pets yourself? I was just thinking about that and then came on SM and saw this thread! I wish I could adopt another one right now


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The home page of the organization says they are not a "rescue" etc. etc. so maybe they are working with the breeder to find them a pet home. (Trying to think positive.  ) 



> Why we are not called a "Rescue" We decided not to include the word "rescue" in our name, or to be considered a "rescue" of sorts. Why? because we felt that the majority of the Yorkies surrendered to us were not in "need" of being rescued. Rather these Yorkies needed to be re-homed: adopted and loved as they had within their previous homes. Because we are small and not a "rescue" we can also offer a more personal approach by working directly with the previous care givers. This allows them some input so they may know what type of home their "baby" will be going to. They may even choose to get updates of how he or she is doing in their new home. *We also offer this same service to Yorkie breeders in finding perfect homes for their retired dogs. *Total anonymity is also offered to any surrendering party if desired.


They are cute, of course.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

They charge a hefty sum - as much as $750. I see this is located in Tuanton MA, and much to my surprise my sister is listed as donating to Butternut's medical costs! Hmmm.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know a gal, who works with this Rescue, and they are a Rescue.

They mainly focus on owner/breeder surrenders, but are involved in shelter doggies, as well. 

As far as a breeder, who shows, surrendering their dogs to a rescue, who has time to evaluate, care for, and place the dog in the perfect home, I see nothing wrong with that. Breeders place dogs, not for the "showring" all day long. If it's a genetic problem, they will look more closely, and take it from there.

I do have a problem with these breeders, when they don't cover the vet costs, and dump that burden onto the Rescue Organizations. 

I do like what I read, on this Yorkie page. I'm not that familiar with them, as I only know one gal who works with them. 

Here's the quote:

*A note about our adoption donations*​
**Adoption donations are based on but not limited to: health, age, and sex of the pup. Adoption donations range from $50.-$750. You may ask "Why would you charge an adoption fee? Why not just place in a good home?" The answer is: because we rely heavily on these adoption fees in order to be able to take in ALL Yorkies in need. A young, healthy dog may cost us $200-400 in vet care, and have many homes interested in adopting him/her. An older or sick yorkie, or one with health issues can easily cost $500-1500+ in veterinary expenses. He/she may require months of foster care for rehabilitation or expensive surgery; yet we can only ask a minimal adoption fee. Often times these are also the same dogs that don't receive as many inquires for adopting. Please keep in mind that the adoption donations of younger, healthy dogs help defray the higher costs of the veterinary care of older, injured or sick dogs. We hope that people looking to adopt through Yorkies Inc. are willing to give an opportunity for a better life to ALL of our dogs by supporting them through adoption fees. We are a non-profit organization. Without these adoption donations we would not have the funding to take in all yorkies in need. Yorkies Inc. completely vets every dog we take in. All dogs are groomed given a complete exam and brought up to date on all vaccines. They are also given a dental cleanings, spayed/neutered, heartworm tested and any medical needs and needed surgeries are met before placement. *
_If you are looking for to adopt to "save money" or "don't want to pay breeder prices" please check your local shelters. We are only interested in loving responsible homes that are willing to commit to the care and up keep of the pup for a lifetime. If you are not willing to pay the adoption donation now you are likely not to pay for quality food or to see to the pups health care needs in the future. Remember we are looking for our pups to become family members and cherished companions not a convenient impulse purchase._ ​


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would like to add one more thing. Rescues' adoption fees are NOT for the pup you adopted. It's a donation towards the Rescue, to save all the dogs. 

I've adopted out so many dogs, and have had a few question me over the "fee". I say, "yep she's young, and healthy, and her vet bills were $199."
I would then point at my Daisy, Lulu, LBB, etc, and tell them what their vet bills were. It's about the "whole", not one dog. If that were the case, we would ONLY be pulling young, healthy ones from the shelters, and leave the old, and problem ones, to die alone, surrounded by concrete.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I kinda looked at the fees as a portion of all the costs in saving fluffs and they divvy it up . Some dogs cost more in vet care,some don't but it all evens out. 

Sure I could probably get one for the same price,maybe cheaper at a BYB or mill but I might be saving one life where an adoption fee for a rescue would save many lives...

Some one adopts a dog that has been hit by a car and had surgeries,that dog would hav cost $3000 easily figuring vet bills ,but it gets an adoption fee of a $200 or so.

Are adoption fees counted as donations? Maybe people would feel better about it,if it was tax deductible...
Our animal shelter calls them donations and they're TD.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> They are so cute!:wub: What ethical, reputable show breeder would turn two pup into rescue because the family jewels didn't shine? I don't think much of whoever they are. :angry:


Me either! no love for baby :angry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I kinda looked at the fees as a portion of all the costs in saving fluffs and they divvy it up . Some dogs cost more in vet care,some don't but it all evens out.
> 
> Sure I could probably get one for the same price,maybe cheaper at a BYB or mill but I might be saving one life where an adoption fee for a rescue would save many lives...
> 
> ...


Nope, they are not tax deductible, as the adopter received something in return, however, a Rescue can ask for a $1 adoption fee, with a $200 donation fee. Now that $200 is now tax deductible. 

I like to think the adoptions/fees, have nothing to do with any type of tax write off. Just wanting the love of a dog. But, with the fees higher these days, and the economy the way it is, I like the idea of paying the smaller amount, with a $600 donation to write off. Because it actually is a "donation", and not for the individual dog. So it's a definate write off.

I went through this a couple times, and my attorney told me this. This was years ago, so I will need to see if it still the same rule. 

If anyone else can jump in, that would be great, as this is a very important question.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember looking at Yorkies Inc when I was going to get a pup. They often have a few Maltese thrown in. They also have some unbelievably heartbreaking rescues with major health issues. I'm pretty sure I donated at some time. I have no idea what the back story is on those pups but am happy they're under somebody's care and the fees can help all the dogs. I do like that statement that they have and am happy to hear Deb knows someone connected with it. Boy I want that little boy.:wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I remember looking at Yorkies Inc when I was going to get a pup. They often have a few Maltese thrown in. They also have some unbelievably heartbreaking rescues with major health issues. I'm pretty sure I donated at some time. I have no idea what the back story is on those pups but am happy they're under somebody's care and the fees can help all the dogs. I do like that statement that they have and am happy to hear Deb knows someone connected with it. *Boy I want that little boy*.:wub:


 Which one, Sue ? My sister used to be involved with a Yorkie rescue, since she donated to Butternut's cause maybe she knows more about this one. If anyone would like I would call her and ask.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Which one, Sue ? My sister used to be involved with a Yorkie rescue, since she donated to Butternut's cause maybe she knows more about this one. If anyone would like I would call her and ask.


Don't you get me started again, Marsha. It's because of you that I have Tyler.:wub::wub: But if you looked into little Wesley for me it would mean you would be starting me on the road to divorce. :w00t: There's no way that DH or DS is letting me add onto my little menagerie of one. Hey, I'm just so thankful to have Tyler that he's really all i need right now. (you saw the right now part, didn't you?B) Maybe someday.....


----------

